

Earth's other moon and its crazy orbit - ChuckMcM
https://theconversation.com/earths-other-moon-and-its-crazy-orbit-could-reveal-mysteries-of-the-solar-system-38010

======
ryan_j_naughton
The title is definitely a misnomer as 3753 Cruithne isn't a satellite of earth
and isn't affected by earth's gravity (in any impactful way).

For a natural object that is affected by earth's gravity, check out 2010 TK7
[0]. It is the only known object at one of earth's Lagrangian points and is
our only Trojan.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_TK7](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_TK7)

~~~
grondilu
I would argue that the orbital resonance necessarily is the result of Earth's
gravity.

------
avian
While the orbital mechanics are interesting, calling this asteroid Earth's
moon is stretching the definition of a moon quite a lot. The Cruithne orbits
the sun, not Earth. As Wikipedia puts it:

 _The key difference between a satellite and a quasi-satellite is that the
orbit of a satellite of Earth fundamentally depends on the gravity of the
Earth–Moon system, whereas the orbit of a quasi-satellite would negligibly
change if Earth and the Moon were suddenly removed because a quasi-satellite
is orbiting the Sun_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Other_moons_of_Earth#Quasi-
sat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Other_moons_of_Earth#Quasi-
satellites_and_trojans)

------
captaincrowbar
If you're going to call something a "moon" of Earth merely because it's in an
orbital resonance, then by the same argument, Pluto is a moon of Neptune.

~~~
ars
I guess that's the end of the argument on if Pluto is a planet :(

------
Retric
_That 's no moon._

Still a vary cool orbit you need to see in 3D to really follow though.

